# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 3606 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*



-	PATIENT'S AGE:  41

-	NW: III  

-	Total transplanted area:  120 cm2

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 80 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter: 60 micron


- OPERATION DETAILS: 3606 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.8  1.0 mm.
Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit

* 545 single grafts
* 2218 double grafts
* 953 triple grafts
* 192 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 2.22


- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 3606 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontal area and mid scalp zone. 

- FINASTERIDE: The patient started the treatment before the surgery and still continues the usage.

* Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.


 

Before the operation


Operation	



12 months after the operation




Before the operation

 

Operation




12 months after the operation

 

Before the operation



Operation




12 months after the operation




Before the operation

 

Operation



12 months after the operation





Before the operation




Operation




12 months after the operation

----------

